# Windicator Refill



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I use windicators all the time when wind direction is important. I usually use one of those little bottles up in a couple days, and over the years I've tried a variety of powders like corn startch as a refill but haven't found anything that works. I've used baby powder, but the unscented stuff is hard to find/expensive. What do you guys use?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chalk-line chalk. You can get it in different colors if you want (red, blue etc)


-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Does it "poof" as well as the original stuff?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For years while elk hunting I would light up a smoke to determine wind direction. One time I brought the rifle up to my cheek with a cigarette in my mouth and then got all anxious when the cigarette hit the stock and shot the bull in the hips....at about 55 yards.

I quit smoking soon after that. Smoking was bad for me and the elk.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

All men were created with an integrated windicator. Most have yellow boots to prove that they have no idea how to use it.------SS


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, for those of us that wear yellow boots, I found a windicator refill on ebay, and it is great! I think this powder works better than the original stuff that came in the little squeeze bottles you buy at the store.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wind-Checke...959530?hash=item1c5bf6686a:g:dOEAAOSwI-BWM5Y6


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

That's the same stuff I use to refill, I like it a lot. Though you can find it cheaper on Amazon http://amzn.com/B016MKAKI8

I think it works better than the stuff that comes in the original bottles as well. Windicator bottles are not a necessity but they are definitely handy to have on hand.


----------

